# The origins of filial piety in the East



## shesulsa (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm curious, as I have not taken the time to research this myself and wonder if anyone else knows ...

Did these traditions begin as a cultural phenomenon, a religious phenomenon or a combination?

It almost seems that since church and state were (and still are in areas) synonymous and/or unified, that this would be a politically driven cultural move introduced as a religious tenet.  But I am not well versed on ancient history.

Could someone please clarify or state your opinion?


----------



## shesulsa (May 31, 2006)

bumping this


----------



## Bob D. (Jun 6, 2006)

See "Confucian" doctrine and "Mandate of Heaven",


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 6, 2006)

Bob D. said:
			
		

> See "Confucian" doctrine and "Mandate of Heaven",


Thank you, Sa Bum Nim.  Any ideas where I could find an English translation?  Can't seem to locate one in Washington or Oregon.


----------

